

26 innovations that have defined the last 20 years - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/26-key-innovations-of-the-last-20-years/

======
tlrobinson
Pretty good list, though I would replace Windows 3.0 with Mac OS, since it was
really where the innovation was.

~~~
axiom
Xerox PARC

~~~
Zev
Douglas Engelbart

~~~
thwarted
God.

------
TFrancis
Cell phones?

~~~
socalsamba
Cell phones are more than 20 years old. In fact, the first commercial mobile
phone service is from 1978.

